# sistema de sonido



## dionbi (Abr 21, 2007)

Hola: Estoy buscando ayuda, tengo un sistema de sonido 5.1 y los tengo repartidos por el salon, sin embargo debido a cambios de ultima hora he tenido que poner el AVR en otro lugar, por lo que tengo que tirar cables, mi pregunta es la siguiente, tengo obligatoriamente que tirar un cable por cada altavoz o mediante algun cable de fibra optica o similar bastaria con algo menos grueso. Agradecere todas las respuestas ya que tengo un tubo reservado y vacio para pasar cable de antena y con los 5 cables que deberia pasar se me colapsa el tubo.


----------



## pepepuerto (Abr 22, 2007)

Hola, te mando una pagina espero te sirva de ayuda, no creo que sea necesaria la fibra optica ,suerte un saludo
http://www.pasarlascanutas.com/cine_en_casa_con_divx/cine_en_casa_con_divx.htm


----------

